# #22 - Wand conducts DSO - Bruckner - Symphony No. 8



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

1. The tempi are very expansive.... slower but that helps out in bringing better clarity.

2. Not very familiar with the work. Scarcely.

3. The finale is as orgasmic or satisfying as Karajan's final Bruckner 8 on DG was. {*RECOMMENDED WITH HONORS*}

4. The sound is astoushingly good. Might be my standards because of mono and electrical records but the sound is superb - no complaints.

5. The strings are just gorgeous. Would want to hear more of Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin. _Note to self._

6. Wand has done several Bruckner 8s:

1. Studio NDR Sinfonieorchester
2. Live NDR Sinfonieorchester *[1988]*
3. Live NDR Sinfonieorchester *[1993]*
3. Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin *[1994]*
4. Munich Philharmonic Orchestra *[2000]*
5. NDR SinfonieOrchester *[2000 - DVD]*
6. Berliner Philharmoniker *[2001]*
​7. Recommended....


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really enjoy his Bruckner quite a bit in fact. He doesn't try to intrude himself into the piece all that much.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Albert7;bt3415 said:


> I really enjoy his Bruckner quite a bit in fact. He doesn't try to intrude himself into the piece all that much.


Ego-less performer. He lets the music and only the music speak. Does not color it with his own personality.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wand was an excellent Bruckner conductor and also Beethoven too.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

hpowders;bt3421 said:


> Wand was an excellent Bruckner conductor and also Beethoven too.


He was a definite Beethoven master as his NDR cycle can attest.


----------

